# Claudia: Chubby Cheerleader - by BillyJoe (~BBW, Eating, Cheerleading)



## Observer (Dec 9, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, Cheerleading, ~SWG_ - a decidedly unique twist on an old theme 

*Claudia: Chubby Cheerleader
by BillyJoe

(featuring a cameo by a girl named Melissa - since Melissa is also the featured lead of the author's signature series we can only surmise ???)​*
Claudia was a 21 year old professional cheerleader for her local college football team. She was fairly tall and curvaceous, long perfect dark brown hair and green eyes. Her face was dotted with freckles, and she had a a decent tan all over her. Her job as a cheerleader was simple: dance and cheer and have guys stare at her. Pretty cushy job. Her life would change at the end of one season, when she discovered how challenging cheerleading could be. 

"Ah, another season's finished." said Claudia. "What are you girls doing in the off season?" 

"I gotta keep working out," replied her friend Emma. 

"Yeah, I guess I've got to as well. You wanna go get some take away and have a drink?" asked Claudia. 

"Are you serious?!" yelped her other friend Lauren. 

Claudia was startled by their reactions. "Umm....yeah?" 

"Claud, do you know how fatty takeaway is?! And alcohol! It's all empty calories." 

"Yeah, but it's the off-season, there's no dance training until next year!" protested Claudia. 

Emma and Lauren looked at her shaking their heads. 

"I think we'll both pass on that. You can go stuff your face if you want." said Emma. 

Claudia pouted._ "Skinny bitches. Who cares about fatty foods? It's the off-season for crying out loud! "_

Claudia bought herself a burger and chips before heading home to eat and watch TV. 

_"Man those girls are dumb."_ she said. Her voice was muffled behind a mouthful of food._ "Like one burger ever hurt." _
She ate faster than usual. Claudia hadn't eaten any sort of takeaway since the previous off-season. Being a cheerleader meant she had a strict, boring diet and predominantly salads. She pounced on any chance she got to indulge. 

"Mmmm....That was good. But I'm still hungry. I think I'll get some ice cream." 

As the off season progressed, Claudia began to get fat. She refused to exercise because she didn't have to for ages, and kept eating bad foods. Claudia wasn't used to being able to indulge like she was. It felt great and she avoided the scales. Food tasted better when she hadn't had it in ages. 

As more and more burgers and chips were stuffed into her lips, more and more flesh settled on her womanly assets. Claudia's once firm, flat belly grew softer, inflating into a cute little pot belly. Her bum and thighs got really fat, her hips packing on the pounds as well. Claudia's toned legs became dimpled with small traces of cellulite, and her breasts blew up to a considerable size. 

Claudia noticed everything. She knew she was getting fatter. Her initial reaction was squealing and trying desperately to eat more salads, but that was boring. Claudia was enjoying life. Even if that meant putting on a little weight. 

It wasn't, she pretended, as if it was going to affect anything..... 

Claudia woke up on the first day of practice in a rather cheery mood. She stumbled into her bathroom, clad in a bra and panties. Her boobs oozed out of her bra, which barely covered her nipples. Her bum crack had eaten her underpants, leaving most of her ample cheek exposed. Her underwear had wedged themselves so far up Claudia's bum crack she had to reach up and yank them out. Her softened cheeks wobbled as she did so. 

She looked at her body in the mirror, noticing the change. Her mood remained the same though, she really didn't care that she was plump. She pinched at a handful of flesh that had settled on her tummy. Her belly button had formed a star shaped, since the rolls of her belly had covered it. She turned her lower body and looked at her big bottom. She grabbed the portion of cheek that was exposed and lifted it off her hip. She let it go, releasing a wobble that vibrated into her thighs and love handles. 

"Geez, I've gotten really fat. Hmm, may as well weigh myself," she said to herself. 

Her feet pressed down hard on the scales, somehow managing to hold Claudia's new fatness. 

"165 pounds?! Crap, I have packed it on!" 

After a quick shower, Claudia changed into her clothes. Her jeans were designed for a typical cheerleader, tight around the ass to display skinny little curves, and Claudia now had fat hips. Her round hips strained to squish into her pants, as she wriggled her thighs from side to side. Her ample bottom was a little too plump. 

_"Mph! My bum's too fat."_ she groaned, as her jeans finally covered her thighs. Her butt crack was exposed at the top due to the shortness of the jeans waistband. The waistband dug into her love handles and bum cheeks, flesh oozing over the top. She had developed a massive muffin top. She tugged on a brown singlet top, which was packed full of her huge breasts and bloated tummy. Her pudgy waist poked out the bottom of her top, her back dimples showing. 

_"Hmm." _she said to herself, tugging at the top in an attempt to cover her midriff. She left the house to go to cheerleading practise. 

When Claudia sat in her car, she realised how much closer her tummy was to the steering wheel. 

"_Gunna have to move the seat back." _she said to herself. 

She knew how her fellow cheerleaders would react to her size, and thought was well prepared. But the short walk from the car to the training sheds had her panting a bit already. 

"Hey guys." Claudia said to Emma and Lauren. 

The other two just stood and stared. They were stunned as mullets. 

"Hello?" waved Claudia, clicking her fingers in their faces. 

"Cl-Claud....You're...." started Emma. 

"Fat!" finished Lauren. 

Claudia sighed, "Guys, like it matters." 

"Oh yes it will, wait until Sandra sees you." taunted Lauren. 

Sandra was the dance instructor. She was in her early forties, and was a typical has been. She could have been a professional dancer, but now teaches to consolidate for her crushed dreams. Her reaction to Claudia's weight would be far from positive. 

"Claudia, what have you done to yourself?" asked Sandra, sounding angry already. 

"Sandy, what's the big deal?! So I put on a bit of weight, so what?" complained Claudia. 

"You need to keep your fitness for starters, professional dancers need to be healthy!" 

"I am healthy, there's nothing wrong with some womanly curves." 

"But you're really fat. Not just a little pudgy, you must be at least 50 pounds heavier." said Sandra. 

"35." said Claudia. 

"Same thing!" yelled Sandra, "either way, guys don't come to cheer on fat cheerleaders! They want a nice skinny girl to perve on." 

Claudia's mouth hit the floor, "Excuse me Sandra, but there are plenty of guys out there who would enjoy a large cheerleader. At least I'm enjoying life." 

"Look Claud, you're a great dancer, so I'm not going to fire you. But if you can't dance because of this weight, I'm gunna have to let you go." 

"I won't let you down then." 

***** 

The first game came next week, and Claudia was still fat as ever. Sandra gave her an odd look as she came in with a bag of uniforms. 

"Here you go girls, new uniforms for the year." 

Claudia grabbed herself a costume. It consisted of light blue boob tube and tiny black shorts. Claudia bit her lip doubtfully, she had a feeling they wouldn't fit her. She waddled her tubby form into a changing room and tugged off her tight fitting clothes. She wore a g-string, knowing these pants would show her panty line in anything else. She grabbed the sky blue top and pulled it over her head. She flailed her meaty arms in the air, causing her jelly belly to jiggle. 

"Oof....this is so tight." she wheezed, the top tightly binded around her bust. Her breathing was restricted as she tried to alleviate some of the tightness.

Claudia then grabbed her tiny black pants and stuck her feet into them. The clingy material hugged her thighs like a second skin, making Claudia's attempts to fit in them difficult. She wriggled her massive booty and squished her wide hips into them. 

"This is hardly flattering." she said to herself. 

Her plump body was bulging out of her uniform, and with her wobbly middle exposed, there was going to be a lot of roll showing during her dance steps. Her bum crack peeked out the top of her shorts, while her huge love handles oozed over the sides. She then pulled on some knee high black boots and left the changing room. 

The other skinny cheerleaders eyed her doubtfully. Their firm, rock hard abs and butts showed no sign of unsightly wobble. 

"Ok girls, grab your pom-poms and get out there," shouted Sandra peppily. 

Claudia grabbed pom-poms and ran out the tunnel onto the field. The cheerleaders stood in a line on either side as the announcer welcomed the football team onto the field. From there the cheerleaders split up to various places around the sideline to dance for the crowd. 

"Here we go." thought Claudia to herself. 

She begun to dance and strut her stuff to the crowd. It became immediately apparent that her extra flab was going to cause her troubles. Her tummy jiggled and wobbled to its own rythm, knocking Claudia out of time. Her movements were awkward and restricted. Her gut rolls bulged up when ever she bended or twisted, her soft fleah oozing in every direction. Her soft buns shook violently as she wriggled her hips, her excess bum fat having a mind of its own. Her breathing was soon short, due to her lack of exercise and tight top. But her breasts welled up and bounced over her boob tube, her cleavage bouncing to the delight of the crowd. The men in the crowd cheered loudly, they loved her. 

"You shake it, babe!" 

"How hot is that fat cheerleader?!" 

"You got great curves!" 

Claudia smiled as she was showered in compliments. She was exhausted though by the end of the game, her lack of exercise showing. Back in the sheds, Emma and Lauren approached her. 

"Wow, I'm surprised, you got quite a cheer out there." 

"Nothing wrong with fat cheerleaders," Claudia said with renewed confidence. She had begun to wonder if the other girls had been right.

As the games went on, Claudia got more and more cheers from the gallant crowds. With exercise her muscles became better able to handle her girth and she tired less easily. She was actually the most popular member of the squad. This made the other girls quite jealous, and they teased her bitterly about her weight. 

Claudia didn't care in the slightest. She loved being fat. She was happier than she had ever been, and people adored the idea of a cheerleader with a bit of meat on her bones. They were tired of dull, boring, vacant, skinny cheerleaders. 

Sandra was surprised at the crowd's acceptance of Claudia, noticing some spectators bringing signs to games, sporting comments like "Big girl cheering us to victory." 

Sandra too was jealous for her cheerleaders. Something had to be done. 

Claudia sat in the sheds after another successful game. She was ecstatic, being fat had made her happier with herself. She sat with a bottle of water, her exposed, tanned waist bulging in three blubber rolls in front of her. She had filled out nicely, looking voluptuous and nicely round and plump. 

Sandra came over, "Claud, can I have a moment?" 

"Sure." smiled Claudia, as she was walked over to a quiet corner. 

"Well, we're lucky to have gotten through this." she said. 

"I know! They loved me! Guess I showed you, huh?!" grinned Claudia. 

Sandra had other ideas, "I know, but I'm going to have to let you go." 

"What?!" squealed Claudia, "But the crowds love me!" 

"Maybe, but your dancing has been out of time and awkward. Sorry, but until you lose weight, I can't have you dance for me." 

Her accusations were hollow - in fact Claudia was by this time up to speed with everyone. Sandra was fighting for her concept of what a disciplined dquad should be like. She knew that if she didn't act now others might start following Claudia's lead.

Claudia sat there, shattered. Her eyes filled with tears as she left for home. 

*** 

Over the next few weeks, Claudia continued to gain weight. Upset she had lost her job, she turned to food for comfort. On the football field, the cheerleaders had seen better days too. Sandra was about to receive her comuppins..... 

Claudia sat eating a bucket of ice cream. 

"I'm so fat.....and worthless. Just a big blimp...." she moped. She dipped her spoon into her ice cream bucket and felt it hit the bottom. 

"Aww...I'm so hungry." she whined. "Guess I'll walk down to the shop for more. It doesn't make any difference anyway."

She was clad in grey trackpants that failed to cover her bloated rump, and her gut jiggled and rolled with her steps. She was in for a surprise when she left the store with her new ice cream bucket. 

"Excuse me....." came a voice. 

Claudia looked around and saw a large girl standing in front of her. This girl had an enormous bum, very curveaceous, and had a cute face with long brown hair. 

"Hi. Do I know you?" asked Claudia sweetly. 

"Oh no," giggled the girl, "My name is Melissa, I'm wondering if you were that cheerleader we all loved?" 

Claudia smiled, suddenly intrigued, "Yeah. Yeah it was me, I'm Claudia." 

Melissa's eyes beamed, "I knew it! All my friends and me adore you! And we were so upset when you stopped. It isn't fair, fat girls should get the same opportunities as all those skinny girls"

"You're right....." replied Claudia, thinking deeply. 

"Well anyway, I have to go. Glad to meet you, Claudia. 

"Don't give up on dancing, you're an inspiration." said Melissa, before turning her heels and waddling off. 

The rythmic sway of Melissa's fat bum cheeks gave Claudia an idea. She jiggled off home. 

------------

Sandra sat in the dressing room, waiting for her cheerleaders to finish their half time dance. 

Suddenly, Emma ran in, panting. 

"Sandy, we have a problem!" yelped Emma. 

"Why? What's going on?" asked a concerned Sandra. 

"Claudia! The crowd keeps cheering for her!" 

Sandra stood stunned. She ran out to the entrance of the tunnel and picked up her ears. Sure enough, the crowd was cheering their heads off for "that fat cheerleader!" 

"I don't believe it....." said Sandra. 

The other girls smiled awkwardly, trying to dance for the booing crowd. 

Claudia sat at home, bucket of ice cream in one hand pen in the other. She had moved on, and was now preparing for something that could change her life. 

"This is going to be awesome! That makes 5 people, just a few more and we can get started!" 

The phone rang. "Hello?" 

"Claudia, it's Sandra." 

"Oh....hi." 

"We need your help." 

"Is that so?" 

"Hon, the crowd wants you. They're booing the other girls and yelling for the fat cheerleader. If you hurry down now, you'll be able to settle them and save the day." 

Claudia smirked, "Sorry Sandy, you're on your own. I'm in the midst of creating something brilliant!" 

"But! -" 

Claudia hung up on her past. 

***** 

A few years later, Claudia was the happiest woman around. Being rejected as a cheerleader led her to her new career, a business for overweight cheerleaders who can't get a break. She called it "Claudia's Chubby Cheerleading Clinic." They exercised and trained vigorously to be able to put on programs as well and better than their more slender counteparts.

Once they got a chance to dance at football games, the crowd roared; they recognised Claudia instantly. She just smiled from ear to ear, her gorgeous face stealing the hearts of everyone in the crowd. 

Claudia had realised she enjoyed being fat. Skinny was too much of a hassle. The other plump cheerleaders danced along side with her, soft midriffs and love handles proudly exposed. Starting out as a half-time novelty, the group soon became the main cheerleaders for the team, the football club giving the skinny dancers and Sandra the boot. 

The team became renowned for their unique cheerleaders. Claudia had put on more weight over the years, now she was a hefty 194 pounds. Her tummy, bum, thighs and breasts continued to expand, Claudia loving every handful of flesh. She was a pioneer for fat girls everywhere, and until she chose to retire and raise a family Claudia was never ashamed to shake her large bust and inflated bottom to the cheering crowd.


----------



## The Id (Dec 11, 2006)

Great story here! Cheers to BillyJoe for this gem.


----------

